# Small platform pedals



## bonefamily (May 17, 2011)

I'm hoping I can get some recommendations - I am looking for a platform type pedal similar in size to GR-9's but with some grip that they can be ridden with no foot retention. I only ride freewheel so am not concerned about foot retention, but would like some grip benefits similar to bmx type pedals only in a smaller size. I am currently using a pair of Wellgo RO-25's, but these do not have as much grip that I would like to have. I have seen the Tioga Spider and Surefoot, but these look quite a bit longer and not as low of a Q factor. Anyone have any other options? Thanks.


----------



## flan48 (Aug 25, 2008)

bonefamily said:


> I'm hoping I can get some recommendations - I am looking for a platform type pedal similar in size to GR-9's but with some grip that they can be ridden with no foot retention. I only ride freewheel so am not concerned about foot retention, but would like some grip benefits similar to bmx type pedals only in a smaller size. I am currently using a pair of Wellgo RO-25's, but these do not have as much grip that I would like to have. I have seen the Tioga Spider and Surefoot, but these look quite a bit longer and not as low of a Q factor. Anyone have any other options? Thanks.


Hi. I have Answer Rove FR pedals on my hybrid and they have terrific grip with the 10 hex head pins on each side. Here's a link to the Answer Products web site (I have no affiliation with the company):
Rove FR | Answer Products

The Wellgo B219 pedals look pretty good as well:
Wellgo B219 Flat Pedals at Price Point

Also, Wellgo B184's:
Wellgo B184 Flat Pedals at Price Point

Best regards


----------



## bonefamily (May 17, 2011)

Thanks for the reply and links, flan48 - but I am looking for a much smaller platform, similar in size to the MKS GR-9 platforms which are approx. 65mm x 75mm:

MKS GR-9 Pedals [311-121-13] : • Milwaukee Bicycle Co. • Ben's Cycle


----------



## flan48 (Aug 25, 2008)

bonefamily said:


> Thanks for the reply and links, flan48 - but I am looking for a much smaller platform, similar in size to the MKS GR-9 platforms which are approx. 65mm x 75mm:
> 
> MKS GR-9 Pedals [311-121-13] : • Milwaukee Bicycle Co. • Ben's Cycle


Good morning,
OK, I understand. Here are a few more possibilities:
1. Amazon.com: Wellgo Kc001 MTB Bike Pedal, Aluminum Alloy Super Light (Red): Sports & Outdoors
2. Amazon.com: Wellgo Touring City Road Bike Platform Pedals Alloy Sealed: Sports & Outdoors
3. Amazon.com: MKS Sylvan Prime Touring Pedals - 1 Pair, 9/16": Sports & Outdoors
4. Amazon.com: MKS Sylvan Stream Pedals, Silver/Black: Sports & Outdoors

Best Regards


----------



## bonefamily (May 17, 2011)

Thanks for the added links, flan48. The Wellgo Touring look to be exactly what I am looking for. As mentioned, I also found these Tiogas but seem to be a bit long:

TIOGA USA

I also ran upon these Xpedos, but again a tad long:

http://www.xpedo.com/products/pedals/city-urban/112/traverse-7

The Wellgos are a tad shorter than the others. Thanks.


----------

